# Ford 8N - what battery is this?



## mjh (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi

I have a new to me Ford 8N and I can't figure our whether the battery is a 6 or 12 volt.

It has four cores and the only ID I can see on it says: 520 and 102 PC beneath that.

Thanks for your help

mjh


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mjh, welcome to the tractor forum.

That is an 8V battery. Some guys switch from 6V to 8V to get a little more cranking power. These batteries can be obtained at Tractor Supply Stores, etc.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

beat me too it. But this is what I plan to do on the 9N


----------

